# House Insurance



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

We had our home at Lakeside insured by Mapfre because the insurance agent assured us there would be no problem in settling claims.

In late February 2010, our house in Riberas del Pilar was broken into in the afternoon while my husband and I were gone for only 90 minutes. They took money and our laptop among other things.

The police came and after I reported the crime to the Ministerio Publico, they came with their version of CDI to take the thief's blood samples (which occurred from the glass on our wall).

Then Mapfre's insurance investigator/adjuster came, took dozens of pictures of stuff that was still in the house (?), made a report and went on his merry way.

Now Mapfre is denying our claim citing that there are empty lots on 3 sides of our house, thus facilitating the crook's entry and escape. We were never asked if we had empty lots around our house at the time we purchased the insurance. Most houses in Riberas have at least 2 empty lots surrounding them.

Just thought I would let you all know about our experience. Our opinion of Mexico is getting worse and worse all the time.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Your problem isn't with Mexico it is either with your agent or your insurance company. I never take the 1st word from any agent anywhere!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Riberas del Pilar is known for 'squatters' and a high rate of opportunistic break-ins. As such, there are many 'bargains' on homes there. When we first moved here, we looked at some very nice homes, but also saw the signs that indicated the reason for such low prices, including the many vacant, overgrown lots and squatter's shacks on some of them. As such, we bought elsewhere at twice the price for a smaller home, but never had a break-in. Now, in our larger second home, we still have no problems. That certainly doesn't excuse your insurance company, but I do suspect that there may have been some very fine print that you weren't aware of; like securing the property's access points, etc. What does your agent say? The house itself was obviously broken into, and that would seem to qualify.


----------



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah, I think we're going to sell this house and get a condo or townhouse instead. The agent says she's doing her best to get them to pay and considering she's a ****** I thought we could trust her. I think the insurance company are the culprits here.
Anyway, lesson learned (the hard way).

Can anybody recommend a good insurance company?
Thanks.


----------



## moisheh (Jun 14, 2009)

Insurance adjusters in Mexico ( maybe elsewhere as well) get bonuses for reducing the size of the claim. Often they will initially just refuse to honour the claim. I would tell the adjuster that you are taking this to a higher level and that you are reporting his mishanding of the claim to Profeco. They are charged with consumer protection and do enforce the laws. I doubt you will have to do much more. Get your agent involved. We use Mapfre and fortunately have never had a claim. They do have a good reputation. Good luck.

Moisheh


----------

